# My pics from winning my class in the titan.



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some pix ive uploaded, i have lots more, just a few here:

And video of posing routine:






I keep getting asked this, what my measurements and stats are...tbh its not really important what numders on a tape or scale or caliper etc say, what matters is what one looks liek on stage under the lights and with tan...this is all an illusion which is made better by posing correctly (my posing was totally wrong lol, off in most poses, forgetting to flex muscle groups etc)...but...for those of you who are simmilar height to myself and also FOR THE RECORD for my own purposes...my stats were as follows (nice to know for my first show):

Age: 25

Height: 5ft 10

Weight on day: 16 stone 4

Chest on day: 50 inch

Waist on day: 30 inch

Arms on day: 20.5 inch

Upper quad on day: 27 inch

Calve on day: 18 inch

Neck on day: 18 inch

But look at the guy who took the overall, he was in better condition than me, his upper body had much smaller measurements, his legs were huge (amazing hams), he was only 5ft2/3 in height and about 3 stone lighter than me or something...but looked brilliant on stage! Dobri looked fantastic and i give him credit. He didnt speak v good english but was great to be able to be in the overall posedown next to him in the end, even if i knew hed beat me lol.

All im gonna say though is that one day im gonna return to the mr titan stage again and win the overall, dont care who enters the show, one day that show is mine, just give me a little bit more time!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

in the first pic you make all the guys look really small!

well done:beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

What !!! No pics of Most Muscular...? Back has great definition...Well done...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Most muscular.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking great mate,Well Done:thumbup1:

Looked like you were enjoying yourself up there


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

great britt!


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

looks gr88..I liked the back pic most..that guy beside you look pale in comparison ,,,


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking fab sweeti!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## beastrg (Aug 18, 2006)

looking gd mate and congrats! Have u done a jornal of diet, AAS use etc? WOuld be interesting to see what ur plan was say from 10 weeks out or so


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Very Levrone Like.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Awww sweetie you look fab!!! Glad you won your class... you deserved it!

xx


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good mate

well done again


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

wicked shape mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done britbb, spot on most muscular :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done mate looked good especially in the most muscular...


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent there fella. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome Brit. Now I know the standard for first timers I better step it up a gear!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

look awsome - nice one


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Good work mate, looked great! I have always enjoyed reading your posts on the old Muscletalk, and now over here.

Well done on the result


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mate you must remeber to flex those quads...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

crackin pics mate, well done


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"first timer", I bet the other guys were so ****ed off when they saw you lol!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking awesome Brit, well done.

What's the plans now?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

megatron said:


> "first timer", I bet the other guys were so ****ed off when they saw you lol!


Ye poor bastards their hearts must of sank

The whole of your upper body is in a different class to theirs


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, fella.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice one BritBB.

I wish i had biceps like yours,mine are soooo stubborn!! :cursing:

Also an awesome most muscular.

As you said,legs are lagging but i am sure you'll have it worked out by your next comp.

Again,well done.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Very Levrone Like.


I thought that from the first two pics !

Outstanding.. Well done bud

Sam


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Impressive... looking forward to seeing how you come out in 2010.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

well impressed mate, you seem very confident in the video also!

more glory yet to come!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Very impressive, the other blokes are all looking at the floor did any of them shake your hand afterwards ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

The Chauffeur said:


> Very impressive, the other blokes are all looking at the floor did any of them shake your hand afterwards ?


lol think they are just checking their quads

although it doesn't look pretty dominant if you look at it your way:lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice one, sounds like you were up against it in your prep so even more of an achievement.

STOW


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats adam, you were in a tough class by the looks of it, your routine was wicked mate and you have award winning biceps.

Can you tell me if there were anyone in the Police vs Firefighter section?

Cant seem to find anything.

Kev.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Great upper body, huge arms - the old pins could do with a bit of stick next year though.

Still well done, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

looking solid, top stuff.

you've got some brutal arms on ya!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually think the quads are fine just not flexing them,,

Fivos


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

well done ,next stop heavyweights.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx for all the kind comments everyone. I must say that i was v nervous on the day, infact thats an understatement. I felt that id built up a lot of pressure for myself over the years to win because of praise id been getting on internet forums etc.

Ive learnt now that the internet is one thing, stage is another.

The guy who took the overall is also the bulgarian national champ. I saw him backstage and in person i am about half a foot taller and around 3 stone or more heavier lol. He was in better condition though. Then the illusion of him on stage makes him look fantastic.

Full respect to him, he has a great physique.

Full respect to everyone who competed, i met some very nice and friendly guys on that day, i was not acting like myself one bit unfortunately but now i know for future contests how it will be and to have more confidence in myself and i know that by 2010 and with pauls help as a coach i can garuntee a different package to the stage next time :thumb:

Now i have set my shape and lines/symetry and the proportions are coming out. It is up to paul, and i will discuss this with him later in the week when we speak, but there are 3 things i feel i want to achieve, 3 things i know i can achieve for next time round...when these 3 things are completed (AND BELIEVE ME, THEY WILL BE COMPLETED!!!!!!!!!!) then i want to go to a contest to go against dobri dolevski 

1. Slightly bigger and more detailed upper body

2. Lower body totally matching upper body

3. Less bodyfat and less water

I know i can achieve these things by 2010. I know that with that checklist fully completed then i will have taken my physique/lines/symmetry to an extra level.

I think i am lucky that i have a v nice set of symmetrical abs and the tie-ins/contours over the torso are in v good proportion, as well as my back (which i didnt really realise was that good a bodypart, was only when i did my first rear lat spread and i heard everyone cheering that i thought it mustve been quite good lol so i did a few more rear poses) it seems to have muscles which when flexed bunch together v tight and flare oiutwards creating density and allowing striations down the centre of the traps and then when the lats are brought out and flexed the detail and contours/sweeps in the back are v prominent.

Overall the more i look at it the happier and more confident i feel for the future.

I just want to say that looking back at the mr titan, my first contest, im very pleased that i made it my first contest and chose to do this show because the stage was excellent, v good lighting as well. Had it not for me being totally unlike myself on the day, i wouldve enjoyed it much more...BUT looking back on it, it was prob the most memorable and best experience of my life NOW...I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT I WILL LOOK LIKE NEXT TIME! I know what i need to do (and im sure paul will tell me as well lol) and with his guidance, the next time im on stage, all 3 of the criteria will be met and i will finally be up there and totally confident in myself and able to love every second of it without being nervous at all.

The next contest i compete in, i want to be able to go in knowing that i look my best, that i am happy with my shape, size and definition combo, then i will feel confident enough to do the poses which really suit my physique and show it off the best.

Anyway...taking another 2 more days off from the gym, eating well  AND THEN LOOKING FORWARD TO WATHCING EVERYONE ELSE COMPETE AND SOAKING UP THE FRIENDLY ATMOSPHERE AT OTHER SHOWS WHERE I'LL JUST BE IN AUDIENCE

Until next time:wink:

Tom and pitbull...thanx guys, levrone is my fav bodybuilder of all time, amazing physique! If i could attain a physique like his one day (might take me another 5-10 years but im never gonna give up!) then i would be so happy But one thing i think is different in the genetic structure (except of course at his peak hes miles bigger and more cut than me lol, stupid to even compare at this stage) but i have better bicep peaks...kev had dome shaped biceps but my biceps are peaked v high. So im going for a kev levrone but with better bicep peaks (and no injuries like he had)...hahaha maybe one day i'll stop dreaming though :wink: (second thoughts...nah...i'll keep dreaming and keep working towards it).

Fivos...yep, i know bro, i completely forgot what the hell i was doing on stage mate lol, mind went totally blank lol. My mouth was so dry (i was scared to drink any water) that i could barely smile and when i started to smile i ended up smiling with my mouth wide open because my lips went to the top of my gums pmsl. Felt like my mouth was gonna seize up or something lol. Next time i wont be as scared to sip some water

Thanx v much for the comments guys/gals, very much appreciated.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Britbb i thought you did superb for your first show, You have a great structure and a superb attitude... its hard to remember to flex everything..im no different (i get my mates to shout out "quads! quads!" if im not flexing them :laugh:. )

Working with Paul will certainly bring the best out of your phsyique and potential.

Well done again.

Fivos


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

well done, a great job


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for all the comments about me helping Adam guys it is appreciated...

Adam will look totally different next time around just remember rome was not built in a day....


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> thanks for all the comments about me helping Adam guys it is appreciated...
> 
> Adam will look totally different next time around just remember rome was not built in a day....


Paul, im v optimistic. After seeing how my body reacted from your advice in the last week, in particular the carb up, i feel that with your advice we can achieve the necessary changes/additions i need to make to turn a physique which has the signs of a lot of promise but still weak areas (and to me they seem flaringly obvious whenever i look at my photos what needs to be done), into a more complete physique with a unique type of look (by 2010 or whenever you think that i should compete, i'll leave that decission to you bro).

When i call you later on in the week, we can disect what needs to be done and i can predict exactly what youre gonna say to me haha:laugh:

Thanx for all the help mate, will call later in week.

Thankyou for all the kind comments everyone.

Fivos...btw, your photos are awesome mate, youve captured the light so well, the quality of the photos that you posted in the other thread are top draw!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dear lord, you make the others look titchy in comparison! Well done mate, impressed!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

megatron said:


> "first timer", I bet the other guys were so ****ed off when they saw you lol!


Ha! - I bet they thought "I'll just get my coat"! :thumb:

Awesome pics mate, nice thick back you got there.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

well done mate....

steve


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

looking awesome mate esp biceps peak. your arms look huge, thats where im lacking (.

goodluck.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

The Chauffeur said:


> Very impressive, the other blokes are all looking at the floor did any of them shake your hand afterwards ?


Of course we all shook hands mate.

The guys were all v friendly, everyone has respect for one another and appreciates that we are all under pressure and have all been stressed from diet. Was good to chat with guys and infact when chatting to the other competitors it is better because it takes away any friction. We are all doing are best and trying our hardest so just a case of who the judges prefere. I remember looking at other guys physiques and seeing strong points on other guys and telling them that they have good this or that etc.

In the end we are all friends and all part of the same game. Even if one doesnt agree with a decission, it takes nothing away from the fact that we all have respect for each other...afterall everyone is in the same boat

Just the way i see it.

Imagine being at the olympia lol, when one knows that there are the other top guys competing, everyone knows that theres only a few guys who stand the chance of winning it, but at the same time they are all in the same boat, all done the prep, the hard work and all great bodybuilders, the best bodybuilders in the world so each one of them deserves respect just for that, regardless of placings. I guess you can say the same for these contests or on national level but scaled down to whatever level its on...everyone is in same boat and deserves respect for going through the prep and being in this sport. Some people have better genetics, some look this way or that way, others eat more, some train harder etc but in the end everyone is a bodybuilder on stage and everyone is part of the show and therefore everyone deserves respect


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done

:thumb:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Of course we all shook hands mate.
> 
> The guys were all v friendly, everyone has respect for one another and appreciates that we are all under pressure and have all been stressed from diet. Was good to chat with guys and infact when chatting to the other competitors it is better because it takes away any friction. We are all doing are best and trying our hardest so just a case of who the judges prefere. I remember looking at other guys physiques and seeing strong points on other guys and telling them that they have good this or that etc.
> 
> ...


sportsmanship and a good body that's a good combo...gr88 congrats ..


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

Went with Adam (LondonB) to support him at the Titan, was a great day and Adam did brilliantly. The guy that beat Adam was smaller but he had better quads and posed better on stage. But I have no idea how he beat Adam because i thought Adam's symmetry, shape, size and overall package is better. All i can do is guess that as it was the best personal trainer phyique catagory, they were looking for somone eto look like a personal trainer should. I think that the guy Adam beat in the first timers category was better than the one Adam got beaten by in the personal trainers category, Adam had hte better physique, but the guy was a better poser with better quads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Well done, you so deserved it :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Artemis said:


> Went with Adam (LondonB) to support him at the Titan, was a great day and Adam did brilliantly. The guy that beat Adam was smaller but he had better quads and posed better on stage. But I have no idea how he beat Adam because i thought Adam's symmetry, shape, size and overall package is better. All i can do is guess that as it was the best personal trainer phyique catagory, they were looking for somone eto look like a personal trainer should. I think that the guy Adam beat in the first timers category was better than the one Adam got beaten by in the personal trainers category, Adam had hte better physique, but the guy was a better poser with better quads.


You mean in the personal trainers category?

In the end, it goes like this...steve is a top draw guy, i was chatting to him backstage and i like him, hes a v friendly guy and v polite, respectful etc, we knew it was between us due to the call outs we got and we had a laugh about it tbh.

I thought i was going to win both categories as it happens, but steve was in better condition than myself. I give steve credit, he was in better condition and was hitting his poses better than i was aswell so he displayed his strong points better than me to the judges. It was the personal trainer class and thats prob why they went with condition over size/shape combo which is fair enough...I asked the judges and 2 of them had me down as the winner in the class but didnt ask the other 3, so it was a close call...(i just wanted some feedback) but fairplay to steve as hes been trying to get that class for 3 years i think and now hes won it, i dont mind coming in second place to a guy who was in better condition to myself...it is a valuable lesson i learnt i guess...it could have gone either way.

Ive learnt from coming second in that class what i need to do for next time, and i know paul's gonna say exactly the same thing...BIGGER LEGS (MUCH BIGGER) AND BETTER CONDITION. (My upper body will grow anyway but i need to focus on bringing my legs up so they are completely proportionate with upper body and also have paul help me with diet for contest so i come in shredded next time)...when these issues are done and completed then i can see myself at 5ft 10 around the 235 lbs mark on stage in proper condition with my nice shape, slim waist/deep abs.

I know i can achieve this by 2010. Once this is done i feel i at a v nice shaped and complete 235 i can do relatively well in the inters and heavyweights (or class 1/2 nabba, whatever one i fall into).

Its not even about weight though...im not going to be playing any scales size game in my off season at all, strictly by the mirror and whatever paul says. One thing im NOT doing is saying 'right then im bulking straight upto 22 stone this time' because it just makes it much harder to get into shape again. I think around the 19 stone mark is a good off season weight for myself...around 2-2.5 stone heavier than my contest weight really.

Again...its all upto paul, as far as im concerned its my turn to sit and take advice, learn from the past in order to shape the future.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay Adam. Ur obviously more grascious in defeat than u should be. I think you beat the guy by a long way and would be really annoyed with that result if I were you, but fairplay to you for not complaining.

The only thing he took you on was his quads and calves. He had better posing, but you dont win a show on just those things.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

There is more, sorry but im irate! He had a thicker waste, he has smaller arms with less shape. His chest was small, he had a tiny back, he didnt have any simmetry, his shoulders were hollow and his legs were dispraportionatley large compared to his upper body. It looked like a very small version or Francis Benfato with Tom Platz legs......why would i ever want to compete if somthing like that can happen.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn, i wanna hit the gym now!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, the judges obviously thought differently mate, what can i do about it bro? Cant do anything about it at all, can i, its not like i can make an appeal or anything lol.

I thought he was in better condition, so they mustve gone for condition. He hit his poses better than me aswell, hes more well known than i am...its only my first contest aswell.

In the end its a shame i couldnt get some feedback, the two judges i asked both said that they put me as the winner anyway, so i obviously asked the wrong 2 judges, mustve been a pretty close decission.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well done you!!!!! awesome work!! xx:thumb:


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn Adam stop being so gracious in defeat mate, infact, im just going to forget about it, just annoyed for you even if you arent.


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Whats the plan going to be now training wise?

You know what parts of the body you need to work on but how do you intend to bring them up as you already hit some crazy poundage and might want to be cautious of heavy, heavy lifting


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

s man said:


> Whats the plan going to be now training wise?
> 
> You know what parts of the body you need to work on but how do you intend to bring them up as you already hit some crazy poundage and might want to be cautious of heavy, heavy lifting


Hey steve.

The plan is to listen to paul! LOL.

Basically im not arrogant enough to realise (this is one thing that this show has made me learn, the experience of this show) that despite my own knowledge, genetics, shape, strongpoints etc...i need guidance and help now...because getting a physique that looks great in person/on street etc say 21 inch arms with good v taper and abs IS NOT what is necessarily the best on stage. It is a totally different game.

Im mature enough to know that i need guidance and help from paul because he has the stage experience behind him and is a proven coach. Just working with him the last week made me realise this, that im not gonna be able to get to where i want to get with absolutely no help whatsoever from anyone and just lock myself underground and train, because i dont have the knowledge of competitive bodybuilding...totally different sport now so to speak. I never realised it was going to be like this lol.

But i think i knwo what paul will say.

Ive identified 3 areas that need to be altered for next time:

1. Slightly better upper body all around, slightly more side delt in particular. (Also i dont deadlift, never deadlifted in my life, so i imagime my back thickness could become crazy if i started deadlifting).

2. Bring legs up to match upper body, this is not just a case of going heavier, i think paul will know what to do here, im thinking more a case of more often training ie twice per week, targetting of hams and quads seperately, many more reps, dropsets and supersets...im prepared to go through hell and back in the next 2 years to get these wheels up to the standard of an improved upper body.

3. Come in with better condition...next time im on stage i want to be 5% bodyfat.

When they are sorted, they can be by 2010, then my physique will be ready to start going to battle. Im sure paul will also have noticed other things that can be improved aswell. All i can say though is that this was the first and LAST time i step on stage looking incomplete. Next time im on stage i will be bigger all over, totally complete AND in better condition!


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

As much as it's been your home it may be time to get out of basement and track down some monsters and a gym with a bit more equipment.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah come train with me brit?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I will always compete for basement gym!

But am moving to london soon to start on my new career.

Will be training probably between muscleworks, soho gyms (camden) if im living in camden, and also try to go to genesis as well because its another top class gym.

Every weekend though im gonna be training back at the basement gym.

I want to see what 2 years of heavy deadlifting AND increased other growth will do for my back...didnt realise what it looked like upto now, so am v excited to see how it can become in future


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Brittbb when you come to London let me know and ill put you on the right road to heavy workouts!

Fivos


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Brittbb when you come to London let me know and ill put you on the right road to heavy workouts!
> 
> Fivos


Thats a deal bro!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

where do you train fivos?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MuslceWorks, MonsterGym. Muscle Limits and TopNotch London Bridge


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

monsters and muscleworks, you must get ariund a bit


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

hey britbb you looked awesome, didnt you say a while ago if i can remember that u trained at flex in sheffield? anyway well done pal


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi mate, i never trained at flex in sheffield, must be someone else.

I trained at flex in bramley once or twice, also at bodies gym in leeds (mabgate) a few times and virgin active in leeds, but never in sheffield mate.

Thanks v much for the compliments mate, i have a lot of work to do on my physique in the next 2 years if im gonna return to the stage in 2010 and look the way i intend to look


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Hey steve.
> 
> The plan is to listen to paul! LOL.
> 
> ...


Good honest and objective approach Brit.

Stow


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

hi mate yeh i got mixed up with bodies (leeds) and flex(sheffield) how long ago did u train at bodies, i was training ther 2 yrs ago for couple of yrs really good gym and some really nice guys there, do u ever go bak ther?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

mikeymo said:


> hi mate yeh i got mixed up with bodies (leeds) and flex(sheffield) how long ago did u train at bodies, i was training ther 2 yrs ago for couple of yrs really good gym and some really nice guys there, do u ever go bak ther?


Not just good guys there bro, there are TOP GUYS THERE! 

I have some good mates who train there, ian (jabba), jim, andy (the main man), stuart, brian reynolds, ricky...top guys.

I will go back every now and again and have a session there, ive got a pic or two on the wall as well.

Its owned by rahul (sp) again, another top guy, puts a lot into the sport and cares about the gym/sport a lot.

Ive got a lot of time for that gym, cant praise it highly enough...if someone is in leeds and wants to grow, meet guys who are into training then its the best place!

Its also got the british powerlifting team there, not to mention probably britains best current athlete (in any field) competing today, andy bolton!

Lets be real here, andy is the equivalent of a linford christie, a dorian yates, a carl lewis, michael johnson etc...he is the dogs bollox. If bodies is good for him, then its good for anyone lol.


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Not just good guys there bro, there are TOP GUYS THERE!
> 
> I have some good mates who train there, ian (jabba), jim, andy (the main man), stuart, brian reynolds, ricky...top guys.
> 
> ...


yeh i know all that crew top lads especialy bri and stu who i trained with on and off wen i was down there, last time i was there about a yr ago i saw stu and he was about to have an operation so i hope it went well if u have heard from him since. what about john do u remember him about 60yrs old i think and still doing squats and deads top bloke he is. yeh knew the owner quite well "curley" and really good mates with "kasim" his son got a lot of time for them. writing this makes me want to go there now as it brings back some good memorys i miss bri sceaming and shouting hes such a good motivator heard hes making a come back after some bad injurys.

so do you used to do a bit of powerlifting? your back looks like you do deadlifts in your routine


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

mikeymo said:


> yeh i know all that crew top lads especialy bri and stu who i trained with on and off wen i was down there, last time i was there about a yr ago i saw stu and he was about to have an operation so i hope it went well if u have heard from him since. what about john do u remember him about 60yrs old i think and still doing squats and deads top bloke he is. yeh knew the owner quite well "curley" and really good mates with "kasim" his son got a lot of time for them. writing this makes me want to go there now as it brings back some good memorys i miss bri sceaming and shouting hes such a good motivator heard hes making a come back after some bad injurys.
> 
> so do you used to do a bit of powerlifting? your back looks like you do deadlifts in your routine


Curly has sold it to rahul now mate. I remember kasim, he always was willing to help out. Everyone v friendly there.

John is still there mate, still lifts impressive amounts aswell! Shows up some of the younger guys lol.

Last time i saw stu we were training at virgin active in kirkstall lol. It was pretty nice to do a workout (albeit limited for me because the equipment didnt go heavy enough, i was basically only using cables for v high reps or barbells) but then have my post workout shake in the jacuzzi downstairs lol.

Ive never done deadlifts in my life mate. Well i think maybe in 8 years of training, ive done around 40 reps of deadlifts, maximum...never any more and never more than 4 plates per side with that either.

I do heavy rows though, regularly do 14 rep sets of rows with 4 plates per side.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

mate you are looking top notch in your avator:thumbup1:

you are going to be a force to reckon with i can see it now

well done again


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

wow he's finally sold it then, i knew he was wanting to sell it while i was there, glad to hear john is still up ther lifting even tho some of the powerlifters give him some stick about his age. suprised u dont do much deadlifts while i was at bodies it was hard not to deadlift there for me lol.

well good luck in the future mate hope you get your goals, youv got that drive that reminds me of bri reynolds, mite see you in bodies one day haha take care


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

mikeymo said:


> wow he's finally sold it then, i knew he was wanting to sell it while i was there, glad to hear john is still up ther lifting even tho some of the powerlifters give him some stick about his age. suprised u dont do much deadlifts while i was at bodies it was hard not to deadlift there for me lol.
> 
> well good luck in the future mate hope you get your goals, youv got that drive that reminds me of bri reynolds, mite see you in bodies one day haha take care


You know how i met brian at first, hehe whenever i see him we can always have a laugh at this hehe.

I was new in leeds, studying at university there, went to the one stop shop up the road from me and saw a big guy in there buying some bits and bobs... he looked simmilar kind of size to myself (i had around 19 inch arms, about 16 and half stone at the time) but he looked v good thickness in his chest aswell, better than mine was at the time.

So i asked him 'excuse me mate, just wondered, do you train?', he kind of chuckled to himself a bit. I asked him if he knew any hardcore gyms around the area that there are to train at, so we got talking and he told me about bodies.

I went to bodies, and then told them at bodies that a guy called brian had said to come down, they all knew who he was and brian said 'when you go there, ask about me at the desk', hahahahah, so i did...then i realised that i had just asked brian reynolds 'do you train' when i was back in the one stop shop HAHAHAH PMSL!!!

No wonder he found it funny and chuckled to himself lol...next time i saw him i apologised to him and said its because i didnt realise who he was as i dont follow powerlifting lol...he was cool (hes always cool), just being his friendly self and understood.

Brian is a top guy...v motivated and VERY STRONG!

I have a lot of respect for brian.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done Buddy, should be real proud. You will have learnt one hell of a lot from this experience and will be able to use that to your advantage from here on in.

Great photos and good confidence which I do like to see.

J


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Whats next for you.

Mr olympia maybe ? ?

haha


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Message to Britbb.

I had a workout in Monster Gym on Sunday and noticed a video of the Mr Titan show, saw you on it. Must say you looked well above the rest in your class. Great shape. Do you go there often?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Firstly...thanx james! That means a lot coming from a bodybuilder of your calibre! Too right i learnt a lot haha, a lot about my body, i tried to do something different this time round cutting for contest (rather than the recreational cuts id done previously, although i wasnt quite as low bodyfat on the other diets) but i learnt that i know what works when i diet now and definately what type of supplements do NOT work lol. Next time i stick to the ones that i know work well and not to start changing things.

Another big thing i learnt is to not be afraid of listening to people for advice. Ive learnt that bodybuilding for the stage (competitive bodybuilding) is totally different to looking good in the gym. The lights, the stage, the illusion is totally different when one is up there and being judged. Now i have paul coaching me, i know that next time (regardless of how much extra mass i put on in the next 2 years, im hoping quite a fair bit) but i know my condition is going to be bang on...ive learnt a valuable lesson from this contest, to stick with someone more experienced than myself and to LISTEN TO WHAT THEY TELL ME! That is prob the biggest thing ive learnt.

Haha nathan, i dont think the olympia will be my next show mate lol. Haha maybe if i get tickets to watch in the audience:wink:

Olie ive never been to monster gym mate, i keep meaning to go down there, i know it is supposed to be an excellent gym. Perhaps if i do some freelance pt work once per week i could get 3-4 clients in one day and train them at monsters (if im allowed of course), this way i could train some clients and also do a sesh myself at the end of the day. Afterall if i go all the way to cheshunt and to a gym as well equipped as monsters is, then im going to want to train there!

Thanx mate, i had a lot of compliments from people on the day about my shape, i have quite small joints and large muscle bellies, but with good ab symmetry aswell (havent trained abs in the last 5 years lol, i havent even touched them once haha). To me, i know what i need to work on, paul confirmed this aswell and its just a case of bringing up the weaknesses so that by 2010 (taking next year off competing to iron out my weak areas) then i go back on stage in much better condition than i was at the titan, but also around 235 lbs at height of 5ft 11.

That is my plan and goal. This is what im working towards. I know i can do it. I think that at 235 and shredded with my shape then i will have a look a can be proud of and step onstage feeling very good about myself. With enough confidence to go out and pose my ass off haha:laugh:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one chap...you look very well...your back is exceptionally good....i think the back is a harder place to perfect than most area's,top one!!!

you look the best there so well done...keep pumping holmes!!!


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

Well done, great pics!

R.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking great in the pics mate. The only thing I would say is you'd look better with my head on your shoulders..... 

Congrats dude, you deserved it.... :thumb:

(just seen the thread for 1st time btw so apologies for late post)


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

Britbb said:


> My mouth was so dry (i was scared to drink any water) that i could barely smile and when i started to smile i ended up smiling with my mouth wide open because my lips went to the top of my gums pmsl. Felt like my mouth was gonna seize up or something lol. Next time i wont be as scared to sip some water


Applying a little vaseline on your teeth will prevent your lips from sticking to your teeth, a lot of celebrities use it so they can keep smiling at the cameras


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

great pics mate. well done. awesome arms


----------

